

Unbelievable ads - hegallis
http://www.flickr.com/photos/23102238@N00/8385524275/in/photostream
right in the middle of multiple simultaneous blitz Chess in chess.com, this chrome ads pops up blocking the board, and there is no way to get rid of it...<p>The point I am trying to make is, raping people's eyeballs for attention is the worst type of ads, which unfortunately, we are still largely depending on.
======
hegallis
right in the middle of multiple simultaneous blitz Chess in chess.com, this
chrome ads pops up blocking the board, and there is no way to get rid of it...
The point I am trying to make is, raping people's eyeballs for attention is
the worst type of ads, which unfortunately, we are still largely depending on.

